# Sears spyder 10 speed



## brassbusterpc (May 1, 2011)

Selling as is or parts. Let me know what you need.


----------



## shelbygt1965 (Jun 10, 2011)

Found one in a lot better shape than yours,I dont know much about these are they worth anything? Any help would be great...Thanks


----------



## vuniw (Jun 30, 2011)

what are you asking for it as a whole?


----------

